# GFCI outlet vs GFCI extension cord



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Anyone knows a reef friendly licensed technician that works in GTA?

I was using GFCI extension cord but from time to time it shuts off automatically. 

What's the cost to hire an electrician to convert two outlets to GFCI outlets? 

Thanks


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

canadianeh said:


> Anyone knows a reef friendly licensed technician that works in GTA?
> 
> I was using GFCI extension cord but from time to time it shuts off automatically.
> 
> ...


 They will charge a minimum for a service call. So you may want to line up a few quick electrical jobs while the electrician is on the job. Try to find someone local, to cut down on travel time. It may be hard to find someone for such a small job. Make sure that they are licensed. Good luck.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Whatever outlet is downstream of the gfci on that breaker will be protected by the gfci just an fyi


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

okay. Sorry I don't know what that mean @mmatt. 

Also, any reefer that is an electrician out here?


----------



## TOtrees (Sep 21, 2017)

Not sure if this is helpful or not...
Can Tire, HD and amazon all sell GFCI adapters. It's basically the same as your GFCI cord, without the cord part. You plug it into a regular wall socket, instead of replacing the receptacle. 
No electrician required. 

I am not an electrician, and this is not professional advice.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Changing the outlet is pretty easy.

- Cut the power at the electrical panel
- Remove faceplate
- Unscrew outlet and pull the outlet out a bit to expose the screws holding the wire
- Loosen the screw so that the wires come out of the "terminal"
- White wire into slot with the silver screw, black wire in the bronze, green/bare copper wire in the green

Tuck the wires into the box and screw in the GFCI outlet. Put the face plate on and done in 30-45mins if this is your first rodeo.

Get a current detector pen to make sure that the line is dead and a GFCI tester to make sure that its wired correctly.

Here is a combo unit.


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

wtac said:


> Changing the outlet is pretty easy.
> 
> - Cut the power at the electrical panel
> - Remove faceplate
> ...


Thank you. I forgot to update this thread that I did change the outlet to GFCI outlet after I watched YouTube videos. Thanks guys


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Awesome!

Wasn't as hard as you think, hunh? Now you have another skill set to grow


----------

